# which is the best race in Warcraft 3?



## Samee (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been playing Warcraft 3 for some months now.
And I find myself comfortable playing with Night Elfs, with Demon Hunter and Warden as my heroes.
I'm sure many people on this forum must be playing WC3.
so which is your fav. race? , or even fav hero?


----------



## ice (Apr 30, 2004)

WC3.. Been ages since i played that.

I too prefer night elves. They have that health rejuvenating property, but on the other hand, undead are pretty cool too. the humans are really anthing great, and the orcs are a wee bit too slow.

I cant really remmber the game, but i remmeber that the night eleves kickass in the end..wwhen that blind hero dude is freed.. Illadin or sumtn like that.. rigght?


----------



## kishan (May 2, 2004)

I prefer the Orcs.
 I have the frozen throne upgrade and so I play with tauren cheftain and shadow hunter as heroes. Shadow hunter can heal units. Tauren are very powerful units and they can be revived after death.


----------



## Samee (May 2, 2004)

Hey Ice, you look like a pro.
Help Me, I have real problems defeating the game in Insane Mode.

btw
has anybody tried out World Of Warcraft?


----------



## ronak (Jul 4, 2006)

kishan said:
			
		

> I prefer the Orcs.
> I have the frozen throne upgrade and so I play with tauren cheftain and shadow hunter as heroes. Shadow hunter can heal units. Tauren are very powerful units and they can be revived after death.


true that the orcs are strong and yes they have the most powerful hand to hand melle combatants but they are very slow in their development and are very vulnerable to early rushes more over tauren cheiftain is such a slow unit that the enemy will have no trouble in surounding it and killing the shadow hunter is gud in the bigining wid the healing but has a weak attack and his seppant wards r useless wen facing skilled opponents


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2006)

Undead ......


----------



## ronak (Jul 4, 2006)

the undead is the best


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's something I found out quite a few years ago: Everytime you click on a character, the character will say something. Now click on the characterbefore it finishes saying the thing for about 4 times (or 5?). The funniest dialog is with the "pit lord" character


----------



## sujithtom (Jul 16, 2006)

Orcs are the best. They can stunt enemies as well as heal a large number of units by putting a healing ward. But undeads flying unit (the big dragon) is beyond comparison with any other unit....


----------



## Chirag (Jul 16, 2006)

Offtopic - I never voted in the poll and now its saying I can't vote coz I have already voted.


----------



## mostwanted (Jul 18, 2006)

usually the thing that matters is how u play not the race.for eg if u play good u can doo some serious ass whoopin with say....the human.well my fav race is undead an fav hero is demon hunter


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 19, 2006)

night elves are pretty cool specially in the frozen throne expansion


----------



## Blended Pain (Jul 20, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> Here's something I found out quite a few years ago: Everytime you click on a character, the character will say something. Now click on the characterbefore it finishes saying the thing for about 4 times (or 5?). The funniest dialog is with the "pit lord" character



Ahem...also called "pissed" sounds, just open your war3 editor, go to sounds and play.
Personally my favourite is gyrocopter's "Doppler effect demonstration".


----------



## ronak (Aug 9, 2006)

hav to agree wid ya if ya play gud no mater wat race u play u can win and more over every race has it plus and minus points and u only hav to utilize them to the fullest wen u play as that race also every strat has a counter so its more of ur ability than u r race's


----------



## Venom (Aug 9, 2006)

Overall, Undead is designed to pawn all other, so the accurate game ending.

Undead units are varied, fast & heavy ones, can zerg and yet win, economical buildings attack, dont need an active building worker, can harness gold at spot. Perfectly built for the feckin pawnage!


----------



## ronak (Aug 13, 2006)

Not juz dat but the unded base changes into blighted ground which wen teamed wid unholy aura and raise dead bodies along with a couple of zigurat towers they r really a versatile defencive as well agresive race....simply unded is the best


----------



## Blended Pain (Aug 14, 2006)

Though I would agree to undead as well, it's not imba and they don't pwn. They have a few weakness that can really be exploited if you do your reckon well.
I would also say that humans are a very good race as you really can be very innovative with them. This is the most fun race to play with.

@Ronak: A Night Elf base (a well built one btw) is the easiest to defend.
My personal favourite moment in war3 was that with 1 demon hunter and 3 huntresses I defeated an *army of 50-55* food while defending my base. 
I had 2 AoWs,1 AoL and 1 protecter. A dissapointing defeat led to a glorious victory.


----------



## Mr choas (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm i reckon undead r better i dunno Y maybe cauz i own my frendz with them lol they always use night elfz then i smash them


----------



## Killer99 (Oct 16, 2008)

u gotta understand the weaknesses and basics and strong spots of each class....

for exampls humans.are good for melee/ and k for AA there main spot is getting gryphons /preist. there strong spot if air very strong owns any air. but not Nightelfs hippos back to the human race humans weakness is there builders=u need so many takes up alot of food/ and that gryphons use a magic attack and most human pro builders mass them and get there upgrade and they dont hurt magic and most races have units with magic resistance etc.. for example nightelfs dryads kills AA becasue of most air has magic attack now lets head to the...................ORCS orcs.... are a heavy melee class with the ability to get good air most orc builders build taurens shamans and witch doctors so we are gonna focuse on that there strong point is there units are highly made to take dmg.and dish out a good dmg.there weak spot takes alot for buildings to get made and its very very slow and there wood isnt to great eith<>......Nightelfs one of the most favor classes in frozen throne.strong point is ability to kill AIR so we will focus with the proz build wich is usaly dryads/bears mabey a couple hippos or druid of the talon.build there weakness is wood also and there heroes are great so i have nothing to say about them.overall they are a very talented class with a wide selection of units. and i dont know about them to much so we will move to one of my favorites UNDEAD i know everything about to listen up.units usaly Aboms/stats/necros weakness is most of there units have low low low armor inless u get aboms and tech and all that crap. now feinds are the typical rush get 2feinds and then the other team has there units if u are good enough undead to do that if u cant rush with 7ghouls and dreadlord now ghouls suck bad but they will provide fast dmg and quick speed if u get the dreadlords aura lets ride to the strong parts of them..Vroom................k here we are they only need 5builders 4on wood and get major wood and gold but need a expo fast they have ziggs for protection graveyard provides skeles in case of a attack and they do ALL OUT OFFENCE undead are not built for deffene they are offence. now below this i will list the order in wich my favorite and my record with each and if u are looking for a 2v2 pro partner here i am                                                                                                                                                                               HERE WE GO                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Undead getting aboms/stats/necros/feinds 4<feinds with web record 456wins-394 looses                                                                                                                                      Human massing rifles/sorc/preist/spellbreakers/mortars wins 254 loose 234                                                                                                                                    night elf masssing hippos/druid of the talon/dryads win 75 loose 55                                                  orc massing Taurens/witch doctors/shamans                                                                                                                                 Thats all u need to be a pro! TY

for exampls humans.are good for melee/ and k for AA there main spot is getting gryphons /preist. there strong spot if air very strong owns any air. but not Nightelfs hippos back to the human race humans weakness is there builders=u need so many takes up alot of food/ and that gryphons use a magic attack and most human pro builders mass them and get there upgrade and they dont hurt magic and most races have units with magic resistance etc.. for example nightelfs dryads kills AA becasue of most air has magic attack now lets head to the...................ORCS orcs.... are a heavy melee class with the ability to get good air most orc builders build taurens shamans and witch doctors so we are gonna focuse on that there strong point is there units are highly made to take dmg.and dish out a good dmg.there weak spot takes alot for buildings to get made and its very very slow and there wood isnt to great eith<>......Nightelfs one of the most favor classes in frozen throne.strong point is ability to kill AIR so we will focus with the proz build wich is usaly dryads/bears mabey a couple hippos or druid of the talon.build there weakness is wood also and there heroes are great so i have nothing to say about them.overall they are a very talented class with a wide selection of units. and i dont know about them to much so we will move to one of my favorites UNDEAD i know everything about to listen up.units usaly Aboms/stats/necros weakness is most of there units have low low low armor inless u get aboms and tech and all that crap. now feinds are the typical rush get 2feinds and then the other team has there units if u are good enough undead to do that if u cant rush with 7ghouls and dreadlord now ghouls suck bad but they will provide fast dmg and quick speed if u get the dreadlords aura lets ride to the strong parts of them..Vroom................k here we are they only need 5builders 4on wood and get major wood and gold but need a expo fast they have ziggs for protection graveyard provides skeles in case of a attack and they do ALL OUT OFFENCE undead are not built for deffene they are offence. now below this i will list the order in wich my favorite and my record with each and if u are looking for a 2v2 pro partner here i am                                                                                                                                                                               HERE WE GO                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Undead getting aboms/stats/necros/feinds 4<feinds with web record 456wins-394 looses                                                                                                                                      Human massing rifles/sorc/preist/spellbreakers/mortars wins 254 loose 234                                                                                                                                    night elf masssing hippos/druid of the talon/dryads win 75 loose 55                                                  orc massing Taurens/witch doctors/shamans                                                                                                                                 Thats all u need to be a pro! TY


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 16, 2008)

night elfs are bit easier to play with.
Next is undead.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Oct 17, 2008)

night elfs take top spot.....then undead........anybody play DotA here???


----------

